# My humble beginner collection



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

Just took a picture of most of my stuff today and wanted you all to see.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5vc8c09bhz3pr2b/2012-05-01 13.27.49-4.jpg
I also got a rotary polisher and a set of detailing brushes, 3 buckets(wash, rinse and wheels)


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

In the spray bottles i got Bilberry Wheel Cleaner neat and 1:5, CitrusBling QD and Claylube.
In the same bag there is LimePrimeLite, AG HD Wax, Engine cleaner, Shampoo, Glass cleaner, Iron-X and some other bits an bobs like a LED torch and AG Wheel brush.
In the end of the bag is megs 105 and 205. And on the not visible side is some clay and wax applicators.
The AG Concours contains what the bag normally contains mostly.
In the box on the right i have some MF cloths and some MF drying towels.
In the bucket i got my wheel brush and my wash mitts and a AG Flexi Waterblade that i only use on glass.
In the little bag i got all my polish pads and backplates, including 2 hand plates.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Some nice stuff there mate, certainly a lot better what my beginners collection was :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

tidy collection there :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, but I need a "container" for it all, I'm thinking about one of the Stanley fatmax rolling ones.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a good start


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good, but don't go putting your wallet away any time soon.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tidy collection coming along nicely


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG fan then. :thumb:


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Need to get my wallet out if thats a starter pack?!

Given me some help as a newbie mate, cheers.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Very neat very OCD 

You'll go far Morten


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a little update, have moved my stuff to a 300square meter workshop, where i detail cars, and help 2 other mechanics with their drift cars:









On the left:
Nilfisk Pressure Washer
Box with extra stuff, like 1 liter bottles of polish and other refill products.
3 Buckets, when washing the drift cars, and a few microfiber wash mitts.

On the lower shelf:
2 Buckets, with gritguards in both.
Carpro Iron-x
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
ValetPro Tar and Glue remover
ONR Diluted as a clay lube.
Meguiars APC
AutoBrite Pink Sheen
DodoJuice TFR
ValetPro Glass Cleaner
ValetPro Citrus Prewash
Optimum QD
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
AutoBrite Very Cherry Non Acid
Autofinesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner
2 Brushes
The small bottles:
CarPro PERL 1-5
CarPro PERL 1-3
Ipa -20%
ValetPro Oduor Eater
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent

Lower Middle Shelf:
ValetPro Citrus Prewash
AutoBrite Magifoam
AutoFinesse Avalanche
AutoFinesse Lather
Meguiars APC
Destilled Water(Behind the bucket)
ValetPro Tar and Glue remover
ValetPro Glass Cleaner
AutoFinesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner
ValetPro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
AutoBrite Very Cherry Non Acid Wheel Cleaner
Bucket with wheel cleaning stuff, Meguiars brush, ValetPro long reach, ValetPro soft brush, DodoJuice Wheel Sponge, AutoGlym brush, Meguairs Endurance Tyre Gel, CarPro PERL and applicator sponges.

Upper Middle Shelf:
AutoGlym Bag, most products have been changed to other than those original in it.
Leather/Interior Brush
AutoBrite HD Foam Lance
Dodo Juice Supernatural Shampoo
Flashlight
Box with clay
Dark blue box:
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Gtechniq I1
Gtechniq G5
Gtechniq G1
Nanolex Ultra Paint and alloy Sealant
Nanolex Shampoo
Nanolex Softtop Proofer
Optimum OptiCoat 2.0
Optimum OptiSeal
AutoGlym HD Wax
Collinite 476S
FinishKare 1000P
A few sponges and pads
CarPro DLUX
And some more i cant remember.

Light Blue Box:
Scholl:
S3
S17
S30
S40
Meguiars 105/205
2 Sets of 3M pads, and a set of spot pads
1 Set of Scholl Pads.
CarPro Eraser
Some 3M tape.
3M Backing Plate
Spot Backing Plate
2 Hand backing Plates

Upper Shelf:
Dodo Juice Supernatural Yetis Mitt
Bilt Hamber Auto-Mitt
Box packed with MF cloths

Not on the picture is my rotary polisher.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great collection bud :thumb:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like a mini Halfords:buffer:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

And I thought I was getting a collection lol all my stuff would prob fit in one shelf lol,

nice collection though


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, anything crucial missing ? 
I'm already hunting for a carpet cleaner


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice collection mate, ive just got myself a 4 draw and a 2 draw filing cabinet from work for all my stuff to go in the garage


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Guess im gonna buy either another shelf thingy, or a metal closet as im awaiting this from AutoBrite:Tyregloss - By Autobrite-500ml 
Dry Me Crazy Jnr 15" x 15" Drying Towel - By Microfibre Madness 3
Ultraslick Polymer Slick Paint Sealant - By Autobrite! 2
Flexipads Rayon Fibre Velcro Discs - 75mm (3") 3
Cherry Glaze Paint Polish & Protectant-500ml 2
Extreme Glaze - Show Car Glaze-500ml 2
Autobrite Repel - Advanced Rain Repellent 2
Wax Off - Wax Coating Removal-500ml
Premium Interior Pink Sheen trim dressing -500ml
Project 32 Paint Sealing Gloss Enhancing Spray Sealant-500ml 
Flexipads Mega Towel/Applicator Pack
Marolex Master 2000 Sprayer
Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner-5 litres
Autobrite Crystal Glass Cleaner-500ml
Just The Tonic - Tar + Glue Remover-500ml 
MagiFoam-500ml 
Very Cherry Acid Wheel Cleaner-500ml
Euphoria All In One Paint Cleaner Polish-500ml 
FAB Interior Upholstery Cleaner-500ml
Clear Vue Glass Polish (Low Dust) - By Autobrite -500ml
Einszett Windscreen Washer Booster Fluid 3
Autobrite Foam Lance Metal Gauze - 1 pack
Autobrite New Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel - 3ft X 2FT x twin pack! 2
Final Touch Detailer - By 3D-1 US Gallon
Magic Blue Trim & Tyre Dressing - By 3D -1 US Gallon
Berry Blast Quick Detailing Spray-500ml
Magifoam Blue - Pre Wash Snow Foam-500ml 2
Flexipads 75mm Pro Ultra Soft Density Rotary Backing Plate - 25mm Foam Layer
Fine Grade Cleaner Clay 200g - By Autobrite 
Carnauba Wax - By 3D!
Eurow Waffle Weave Microfibre Towel 16" x 28"-Single 5
The GHOST RIDER - New HELLSHINE range
The MISTERY - New HELLSHINE range
Flex PE 14-2 150 Rotary Polisher - with FREE Flex bag!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice collection....:thumb:

Good start Padawan....

Mine has grown since this about a year or so ago....


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Well if your collection grows a lot more, you can't enter the room where you store it


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

james_death said:


> Nice collection....:thumb:
> 
> Good start Padawan....
> 
> Mine has grown since this about a year or so ago....


OMG... You got it bad :doublesho


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There have been a few times i have not been able to get in and move stuff else where.

Added some deep multi shelving units and still have items stacked on the floor.

Then there are the 2 power washers and the 25 meter power washer hose...:lol:

Buckets etc...


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

james_death said:


> Nice collection....:thumb:
> 
> Good start Padawan....
> 
> Mine has grown since this about a year or so ago....


You sir are beyond help.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

james_death said:


> Nice collection....:thumb:
> 
> Good start Padawan....
> 
> Mine has grown since this about a year or so ago....


bloody hell:buffer:


----------

